# What else can/should I put in my tank?



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Specs are below. I'm going to add a few more cardinals next, but is there anything else I can add? I've run out of ideas....

Tank gets weekly water changes min. 25% (usually closer to 50%).

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

If it were me, all I would do bump both tetras up to 8 of each. 

Your tank sounds great as is


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd add another shoal of cories.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I'd add another shoal of cories.


My kind of person...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Bolivian rams!  

Tabatha


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

hmmm maybe i could bump up my tetra AND add a few more cories. I'd love pygmy cories but can't find the bloody things!!

I'd love to own rams again, but I don't think they'd mix well with the kribs


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

kweenshaker said:


> hmmm maybe i could bump up my tetra AND add a few more cories. I'd love pygmy cories but can't find the bloody things!!
> 
> I'd love to own rams again, but I don't think they'd mix well with the kribs


Yeah, I'm afraid I know next to nothing about Kribs. Perhaps you need another tank?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid I know next to nothing about Kribs. Perhaps you need another tank?


oh jeez, don't tempt me! lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have about 16 different types of cories, I love the little guys; they are quite the characters. You can always try adding panda's which don't get as large as the other cories. The long fin varieties are beautiful, pygmy's can be found just not often. I find if you post around what you are looking for more often then not someone has it for sale.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Bolivian rams!
> 
> Tabatha


As mentioned this would mix poorly with kribs.

I suggest adding 2 more sterbai cories, and having a total of 10 rummynose and 10 cardinal tetras. Small groups of tetras just dont move around properly. Even 10 is scraping it but its enough.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I like the sterbai idea as well as another dwarf cory, corydoras hastatas. Just picked up 8 of these little guys and they are the cutest.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> I like the sterbai idea as well as another dwarf cory, corydoras hastatas. Just picked up 8 of these little guys and they are the cutest.


where did you get them?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I like the sterbai idea as well as another dwarf cory, corydoras hastatas. Just picked up 8 of these little guys and they are the cutest.


The C. hastatas are cute. In larger shoals they look a little like tetras, not in how they swim but in their markings.

I'd love to see some pictures of your tanks!

Cheers.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

kweenshaker said:


> where did you get them?


A friend of mine is breeding them, he's also breeding Hasboras, Rabauti's and a few others that I cannot recall. I can give you his contact info if you are interested.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> The C. hastatas are cute. In larger shoals they look a little like tetras, not in how they swim but in their markings.
> 
> I'd love to see some pictures of your tanks!
> 
> Cheers.


My tanks are very boaring at the moment, they are all being ripped apart and will be rescaping them in a week or two. Then I'll post pictures. A friend of mine gave me a 55 gallon hexagon tank so I figured the hastatas would be small enough, allthough I am still on the hunt for 10-15 pymy's for my 90 gallon. I figure they'd have a ball in there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> My tanks are very boaring at the moment, they are all being ripped apart and will be rescaping them in a week or two. Then I'll post pictures. A friend of mine gave me a 55 gallon hexagon tank so I figured the hastatas would be small enough, allthough I am still on the hunt for 10-15 pymy's for my 90 gallon. I figure they'd have a ball in there.


I was just thinking of adding 4 more to my pygmy group last night too! I hope Menagerie gets more in at some point.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> A friend of mine is breeding them, he's also breeding Hasboras, Rabauti's and a few others that I cannot recall. I can give you his contact info if you are interested.


I'm certainly interested!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> A friend of mine is breeding them, he's also breeding Hasboras, Rabauti's and a few others that I cannot recall. I can give you his contact info if you are interested.


Kat, let me know if he's also breeding pygmys.

Thanks,

Tabatha


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> A friend of mine is breeding them, he's also breeding Hasboras, Rabauti's and a few others that I cannot recall. I can give you his contact info if you are interested.


i'm definitely interested!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to see some of those "Hasboras"


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I'd like to see some of those "Hasboras"


Get in line man! lol I'm getting mine first!


----------

